

Google doodle me on my birthday, thank you Google. - tzury
http://i.imgur.com/zBJPo.png

======
elssar
Ah, so this was the surprise they were talking about. Nice.

~~~
stfu
Not really sure what you are talking about. Care to share some context?

~~~
tzury
My name is Tzury and today is my birthday, and when I navigate this morning to
Google.com a birthday doodle was there, and hovering over the doodle shows
title: "Happy Birthday Tzury".

That's a very nice gesture - to get your own Gogole page for one day.

(see screenshot linked)

~~~
polarrat
Tomorrow is my birthday. Let me see if this happens for me too :)

~~~
Geeek
If you entered your birthday when you signed up for google services and you
are signed in, they will show you a Happy Birthday logo

